# soak test



## zachjen (Sep 3, 2011)

Know someone who just got an email that the soak test is going out very soon. My question is, what steps need to be taken to get this from his phone to getting it uploaded so everyone can enjoy it?


----------



## pedwards3x (Jun 16, 2011)

it has been confirmed that the leaked OTA file that has been out for awhile is indeed the official update. so really we already have access to the update file.


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

Just download it and then take the .zip off your phone, don't flash it. But as previously stated, this is pretty much unneeded now. I will still be pulling my update.zip though just in case.


----------



## jmcotto01 (Aug 27, 2011)

Are we still going to be able to root?

Sent from my DROID3 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## slow88lx (Jun 7, 2011)

I was updated with the soak today. Rooted no problem.


----------



## zachjen (Sep 3, 2011)

AndroidSims said:


> Just download it and then take the .zip off your phone


where is it located on the phone?
what is the name of it?


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm sure it will be named update.zip probably. I'm not sure where it saves to. Slow88lx got his, he would probably know.


----------



## slow88lx (Jun 7, 2011)

AndroidSims said:


> I'm sure it will be named update.zip probably. I'm not sure where it saves to. Slow88lx got his, he would probably know.


http://www.multiupload.com/PK30CZRTEG

Its named after the system version it is meant to update. Blur_Version.5.5.959.XT862.Verizon.en.US.zip

It is located in the cache folder.


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

Has anyone checked the MD5 of this and the Original leak? I know they are the same update, just curious to see if they haven't even touched it at all in a month.


----------



## slow88lx (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah Hashcode checked and they are identical.


----------



## bgarlock (Aug 25, 2011)

Has anyone tried to flash the update.zip while still having root? I *think* the update.zip, which is kind of like running 'patch' on some .diff's, just checksums the original file it is "patching" and replaces it with a new one. If any files are missing, it errors out, and stops the update. But since we are essentially adding a couple of files when getting root, and the update.zip knows nothing about them (unless moto checks for them for some reason), is there a problem patching if you have root?

I'm just being a typical dev and trying to get to the same point, in less steps (if possible)

:tongue3:


----------



## slow88lx (Jun 7, 2011)

bgarlock said:


> Has anyone tried to flash the update.zip while still having root? I *think* the update.zip, which is kind of like running 'patch' on some .diff's, just checksums the original file it is "patching" and replaces it with a new one. If any files are missing, it errors out, and stops the update. But since we are essentially adding a couple of files when getting root, and the update.zip knows nothing about them (unless moto checks for them for some reason), is there a problem patching if you have root?
> 
> I'm just being a typical dev and trying to get to the same point, in less steps (if possible)
> 
> :tongue3:


I applied it while rooted, no problem. Then just used psouza4's one-click to re-root after. You will lose root after applying the update.


----------



## pedwards3x (Jun 16, 2011)

slow88lx said:



> I applied it while rooted, no problem. Then just used psouza4's one-click to re-root after. You will lose root after applying the update.


Is there a link to the latest update zip that was pushed out from verizon? I know I saw it somewhere...


----------



## slow88lx (Jun 7, 2011)

pedwards3x said:


> Is there a link to the latest update zip that was pushed out from verizon? I know I saw it somewhere...


http://www.multiupload.com/PK30CZRTEG

This was pulled from my cache, sent from Moto/Verizon.


----------



## ndoren (Sep 25, 2011)

OTA rootkeeper is a great app that stashes away root, lets you do the OTA update, then restores root with one click from the phone. Very handy. Works great on the D3. Neall


----------



## jmcotto01 (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm having problems installing the update. I unrooted. Tried to install update and keep getting update failed to install message. Any suggestions.

Sent from my DROID3 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## slow88lx (Jun 7, 2011)

jmcotto01 said:


> I'm having problems installing the update. I unrooted. Tried to install update and keep getting update failed to install message. Any suggestions.
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using RootzWiki Forums


Use the Fastboot 959 files....is the easy way. Something in the stock system was changed and is causing the fail. Do you have any of the custom recoveries installed?


----------



## jmcotto01 (Aug 27, 2011)

Yes. I have the Koush bootstrap app.


----------



## slow88lx (Jun 7, 2011)

jmcotto01 said:


> Yes. I have the Koush bootstrap app.


Without being fluent with ADB you'll have to use the fastboot to uninstall Koush's recovery. What error are you getting when you try to update?


----------



## jmcotto01 (Aug 27, 2011)

Unable to install update. That's all it says. I may be missing something.


----------

